#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  djemma el Fitna Rotterdam festival 21 sept dame waar ben je

## MrCastle

Hallo dame, 


een uur of vijf half zes 


je had Lang zwart haar je had een witte t-shirt aan en blauwe spijkerbroek en een zwarte tas


We kwamen van de parkeer garage ik was met een vriend en zijn zoontje was erbij


ik sprak je aan je was voetbal fan van psv jammer dat je zo snel bent weggegaan. Je was met twee anderen erbij


hoop dat je dit lees vroeg nog aan je wie er gaat winnen Ajax of PSV.


ik had een groene tommy polo aan met lichte blauwe kleur spijkerbroek en grote zonnebril


dame uit Brabant hoop dat je reageert

----------

